# الادارة الصناعية



## محمد الفاعوري (14 يونيو 2007)

*الادارة*


يذكر في قديم الزمان أنه كان هناك فريق للتجديف على القوارب اسمة فريق الابطال، اتفق هذا الفريق مع اليابانيون على القيام بسباق سنوي للتجديف ،على أن يتكون كل فريق من ثمانية أشخاص ، عمل كلا الفريقين جاهدا للاستعداد بشكل جيد، وعند اليوم المحدد للسباق كانت تجهيزات الفريقين متشابهه.... ولكن اليابانيين فازوا في السباق بفارق ميل واحد ، غضب الابطال كثيرا ، وانفعلوا وتعكر مزاجهم،مما جعل المدير الأكبر يقرر بأنه يجب أن يفوز بالسباق في السنة القادمة .... لذا قام بتأسيس فريق من المحللين لملاحظة ومراقبة السباق وتقديم الحلول المناسبة ، وبعد تحاليل عديدة مفصلة اكتشفوا بأن اليابانيين ، كان لديهم 7 أشخاص للتجديف وكابتن واحد وبالطبع كان لدى فريق الابطال 7 أشخاص كلهم كابتن وهناك شخص واحد يتولى عملية التجديف حينها أظهرت الإدارة لفريق الابطا ل حلاً حكيماً وغير متوقع لمواجهة مثل هذا الموقف الحرج فقاموا بالاستعانة بشركة استشارات متخصصة لإعادة هيكلة فريق الابطال وبعد شهور عديدة توصل المستشارون إلى مكمن الخلل وهو وجود عدد كبير من الكباتن وعدد قليل من المجدفين في فريق الابطال، وتم تقديم الحل بناءاً على هذا التحليل وهو أنه ينبغي تغيير البنية التحتية لفريق الابطال وانطلاقا من اليوم سيكون هناك 4 كباتن في الفريق
للمزيد اليك الرابط التالي :
http://mofaouri.maktoobblog.com
http://blog.fastlink.jo/mofaouri?mm=1700264291​


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 يونيو 2007)

يا عيني عليك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

*تحليل موضوعي*

تحليل جميل جداً وهذا ما يجعل معظم معاملنا خاسرة بسبب كثرة الرؤوس


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## فتوح (27 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

محمد الفاعوري 

شكراً لك جزاك الله خيراً


----------

